# avoir/mettre la puce à l'oreille



## patezca

Hola amigos!
por favor podrán ayudarme a traducir esta frase?
plusieurs indices m'ont mis la _puce à l'oreille_...

desde mi humilde entender creo que se trata de "muchos indicios me dan la pauta de..."

el contexto? es una canción de Banabar que se llama "_Y'a une fille qu'habite chez moi_"

Merci bien!
Pablo


----------



## Corobori

Si esta bien. Tambien podría ser "Dar entender"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Varios indicios me pusieron la mosca detrás de la oreja.
Puce

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir Martine
Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de discussion avec toi.
En effet, tous les bilingues donnent "la mosca en ou detrás de la oreja" pour traduire "la puce à l'oreille" et vice versa.
Je ne suis pas persuadé qu'ils aient raison, du moins pour le sens de l'expression espagnole qui est: "_con_ _recelo y prevención para evitar algo_", définition assez éloignée de notre "avoir la puce à l'oreille"= _pressentir_ _qqchose qui ne s'est pas encore déclaré_. Dans mes lectures en espagnol, chaque fois que j'ai trouvé cette expression, elle ne correspondait pas -ou pas bien- à son équivalent français. Je te donne un exemple, tiré du Corpus de la RAE (crea):
"Nada o casi nada había despertado hasta ahora tanta inquietud social en Galicia. Desde Vigo a El Ferrol, siguiendo la diagonal gallega, ligeramente desviada hacia Occidente, parroquia tras parroquia tiene la *mosca *_detrás_ de la oreja con respecto a la autopista
Ici, comme dans beaucoup d'autres exemples, le sens serait plutôt: être méfiant, circonspect, sur ses gardes etc...et non avoir la puce à l'oreille qui dans ce contexte tient du non-sens.
Qu'en penses tu? La réponse peut attendre.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Marcelot

Plusieurs indices m'ont mis la puce à l'oreille
J'ouvre l'oeil
J'vais faire une enquète pour en avoir le coeur net
Ça m'inquiète


Hola patezca.

Propuestas para la canción:

varias pistas/varios indicios me fueron alertando/me hicieron sospechar

Hasta luego...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...
_
avoir la puce à l'oreille_


> ‣  _Avoir la puce à l'oreille_. Être inquiet, méfiant, sur le qui-vive. _M. Malot aura la puce à l'oreille pour ses rentrées de Nantes_ (Stendhal, _L. Leuwen_, t. 3, 1835, p. 79).


Ce qui me parait correspondre avec la définition qe tu nous donnes. 


> parroquia tras parroquia *tiene *


La personne est méfiante car échaudée, sans doute.

_mettre la puce à l'oreille_


> − _Mettre la puce à l'oreille de qqn_. Intriguer, éveiller les soupçons, la méfiance de quelqu'un. _Un soir, Max, avec épouvante (...) Trouva le pas de son amante Quelque peu lourd: Ça lui mit la puce à l'oreille... Trop tard, hélas!_ (Meilhac, Halévy, _Gde-duchesse de Gérolstein_, 1867, ii, 9, p. 260).


 Source
Je me suis bien gardée d'employer _tener_, sino _poner _.
Todo tiene que tener un comienzo .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Bonjour Martine
Autant pour moi; je ne connaissais pas le sens d'*avoir* la puce à l'oreille; on en apprend tous les jours! 
Merci, en tout cas, pour ta réponse.


----------



## Jo Beth Casey

¡Hola!​ 
Estaba leyendo una novela, y me encuentro con unas frases que no comprendo del todo.​ 
El contexto es un hombre que dice que su mujer se ha hartado de sus "te quiero" y busca otras expresiones de amor.​ 
Las respuestas que le dan son ""*J'ai la puce à l'oreille* y ***"".​ 
¿La primera significa "tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja"? Pensé que sería una frase de amor y eso me desconcierta un poco...​ 

¿Alguien podría decirme su significado y la situación en la que podrían usarse?​ 
¡¡Gracias!!​ 
*** Hilo dividido (una pregunta por hilo)
La otra pregunta está aquí 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1233366​


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
source CNTRL
− *Mettre la puce à l'oreille de qqn*. Intriguer, éveiller les soupçons, la méfiance de quelqu'un. _Un soir, Max, avec épouvante (...) Trouva le pas de son amante Quelque peu lourd: Ça lui mit la puce à l'oreille... Trop tard, hélas!_ (Meilhac, Halévy, _Gde-duchesse de Gérolstein_, 1867, ii, 9, p. 260). ♦ *Avoir la puce à l'oreille*. Être inquiet, méfiant, sur le qui-vive. _M. Malot aura la puce à l'oreille pour ses rentrées de Nantes_ (Stendhal, _L. Leuwen_, t. 3, 1835, p. 79).
(la negrita es mía)


----------



## Franchute22

Hola
Yo diría según que caso que nada más el verbo "cantar" se puede emplear perfectamente para significar " mettre la puce
 a l oreille"
Ej. No se lo digas, es que va a cantar mogollón


----------



## Gévy

Hola Franchute22:

Francamente, no veo en qué se parece una expresión y otra. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Franchute,

Cela n'a évidemment aucun rapport...

Il suffit de remettre les expressions (car il y en a une deuxième, tout aussi incompréhensible à première vue Je suis coiffé de toi)
dans leur contexte : http://www.scribd.com/doc/57041098/Erik-orsenna-La-grammaire-est-Une-chanson-douce

Erik Orsenna. La grammaire est une chanson douce. La phrase est à la page 49

Un "vendeur de mots" qui propose tout et n'importe quoi aux "clients" ...

L'expression est donc à traduire dans son sens habituel ou carrément à remplacer par une autre expression puisqu'il faut qu'elle n'ait aucun rapport avec des mots d'amour, qu'elle paraisse totalement incongrue, ce qui est l'objectif recherché ici.


----------



## galizano

Jo Beth Casey said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> 
> Estaba leyendo una novela, y me encuentro con unas frases que no comprendo del todo.
> 
> 
> El contexto es un hombre que dice que su mujer se ha hartado de sus "te quiero" y busca otras expresiones de amor.
> 
> 
> Las respuestas que le dan son ""*J'ai la puce à l'oreille* y ***"".
> 
> 
> ¿La primera significa "tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja"? Pensé que sería una frase de amor y eso me desconcierta un poco...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien podría decirme su significado y la situación en la que podrían usarse?
> 
> 
> ¡¡Gracias!!​
> 
> *** Hilo dividido (una pregunta por hilo)
> La otra pregunta está aquí
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1233366​



Faut-il y voir sa signification première ? Dans ce contexte, il me semble que oui : 

"Au XIIIe siècle, cette expression symbolisait le désir que l’on pouvait ressentir pour une personne. "
Source : http://www.linternaute.com/expression/langue-francaise/22/avoir-la-puce-a-l-oreille/


----------



## Franchute22

Hola gevy
Sin embargo me habia parecido que en algunos casos podia tener ese significado.
En wf traducen cantar por "attirer l attention" ; c est dans ce sens la que je l entendais.
Bref
Hasta pronto


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Franchute:

C'est que "cantar" c'est ne pas être discret, en parlant d'une chose (une couleur criarde "canta", par exemple. Ou un objet moderne dans un ensemble barroque.). Donc évidemment, ça attirera l'attention, mais la nuance est différente de mettre la puce à l'oreille qui fait que tu te méfies ensuite, que tu soupçonnes quelque chose.

Voilà. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

galizano said:


> Faut-il y voir sa signification première ? Dans ce contexte, il me semble que oui :
> 
> "Au XIIIe siècle, cette expression symbolisait le désir que l’on pouvait ressentir pour une personne. "
> Source : http://www.linternaute.com/expression/langue-francaise/22/avoir-la-puce-a-l-oreille/



Voilà une explication intéressante...

On serait donc en présence d'une expression qui aurait changé de sens... Mais bien malin alors qui en trouvera un équivalent en espagnol, la traduction habituelle frisant le contresens.

Reste à savoir si l'autre expression http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1233366 avait elle aussi un autre sens jadis... À vos moteurs...


----------



## Franchute22

Rebonjour gevy

Suis breton donc un peu têtu, c est bien connu hihi
Je reconnais que d un point de vue registre , on ne peut pas mettre "mettre la puce a l oreille " et "cantar" sur le meme plan.
Cependant, dans certains cas, je crois que le sens en est assez proche .
Si mon premier exemple n etait pas tres pertinent laisse moi t en proposer un autre:
Imagine que tu veuilles tromper quelqu un sur ton identite et sur ton lieu de residence par exemple, un bon conseiller te dirait: "no le digas que vives en rennes ,es que va a cantar"
Et bien je traduirais volontiers cette phrase par "ne lui dis pas que tu vis a rennes , ca lui mettrait la puce a l oreille"(quant a ton identite que tu voulais cacher, il va savoir , deviner,intuir quien soy)
 ai je ete convaincant? Jijiji
A moins que tout simplement j ai ,au cours de mes 10 annees vecu en espagne,toujours mal interpreté ce "cantar"
Mais il me semble bien que cantar n a pas une valeur aussi tranchante
Kenavo


----------



## Gévy

Re-bonjour,


Franchute22 said:


> A moins que tout simplement j ai ,au cours de mes 10 annees vecu en espagne,toujours mal interpreté ce "cantar"


C'est fort possible, on ne cerne pas toujours toutes les expressions... Pour preuve, je te laisse les définitions de la RAE et de María Moliner.



> *cantar
> 7.     * intr. coloq. Tener señales evidentes de algo. _Esta ropa canta __A__ vieja._* 8.     * intr. coloq. Llamar la atención, ser llamativo. _Su forma de vestir canta mucho._
> RAE





> *Cantar*
> 9. Inf. Llamar excesivamente la atención una cosa: "El cuadro nuevo canta demasiado en esta pared".
> Source: María de moliner, _Diccionario del uso del español_. Gredos, 2008


Kenavo,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Je comprends votre confusion Franchute22, vous sautez simplement un pas dans votre interprétation.
_Cantar_, dans votre exemple, correspondrait à _être cousu de fil blanc_, ce qui, en effet, aurait pour *éventuelle* conséquence _mettre la puce à l'oreille de quelqu'un_.
Mais il ne faut pas sauter ce pas .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kela colación

Yo en lo personal diría "olérselas". Por ejemplo, "il avait la puce à l'oreille" = ya se las olía. Pero igual y eso es un mexicanismo, no sé.
O sospechar, o percibir señales sospechosas...


----------

